# dos boot disk with cdrom, mouse and sound drivers



## shernoam (Sep 19, 2002)

Hi!
anyone knows where could i find a boot disk with CDROM , sound & mouse drivers?
(it should support large HD size... like at least 8Gb so i could access it).
thanks


----------



## midders (Jan 1, 1970)

http://www.bootdisk.com/ is a good place to start. I'd begin with the basic Win98 boot disk, extract the files and then add sound and mouse drivers tailored to your hardware.

Sláinte

midders


----------



## shernoam (Sep 19, 2002)

yes i know this site.
the problem is in the drivers...


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What do you plan to do with the drivers? Why not just install them from Windows?


----------



## midders (Jan 1, 1970)

Generic DOS mouse driver: http://www.bootdisk.com/plan040109/mouse.zip
For sound try an old soundblaster driver from http://www.driverguide.com


----------

